# BIG Muddy/BIG Hypoxia... ad nauseam



## pickn'fish (Jun 1, 2004)

https://www.nwfdailynews.com/news/2...west-rains-projected-to-create-gulf-dead-zone

No surprise...
Luckily, I'm in Texas... washin' away in SS... ðŸ¤£


----------



## pickn'fish (Jun 1, 2004)

REDUX;
2016,
https://www.houstonchronicle.com/lo...ne-hypoxia-gulf-of-mexico-hosuton-8316093.php


----------



## Sgrem (Oct 5, 2005)

They been talkin bout this for years. Every year worse than the last....

....but we still catchin fish tho....


----------



## pickn'fish (Jun 1, 2004)

"Fisheries on the eastern side of the Mississippi will endure a double whammy, Bradley said, after the opening of the Bonnet Carre Spillway, which redirected floodwaters from the river into Lake Pontachrain. The move protected the city of New Orleans from flooding..."

Wow, incredible volume. Sad news...


----------



## pickn'fish (Jun 1, 2004)

sgrem said:


> They been talkin bout this for years. Every year worse than the last....
> 
> ....but we still catchin fish tho....


 Yessir. But, the beachfront has been impacted more and more in recent years, imo. This year, especially, hasn't seen a lot of good trout water along SS, THUS FAR. Lotta wind, which another recent study pointed to. I haven't seen the Brazos run SO High for SO long, either. It was still Real High a week ago when I crossed over it a couple times. Big watershed. Hopefully, it will settle out some now. I think certain areas have had a little better water on Galv. Isle, and fish are really concentrated in pockets of clearer water... if you can find them, lol... 
Hotter weather/Summer should bring calmer conditions after this next big blow this week. Hopefully. If we can just avoid the epic floods... ðŸ'


----------



## pickn'fish (Jun 1, 2004)

https://wgno.com/2019/06/14/near-record-warm-gulf-of-mexico/


----------



## pickn'fish (Jun 1, 2004)

6/20/19
Outdoor Fishing Show

Capt. Matt 'Sharky'/Outcast Fish. Charters; "That wind has been brutal for us this year. I mean, it's been absolutely brutal..."

Capt. M. Eastman; "It has..."


----------



## Newtosavage (Oct 4, 2017)

sgrem said:


> They been talkin bout this for years. Every year worse than the last....
> 
> ....but we still catchin fish tho....


Reads like a quote from the last passenger pigeon hunters.


----------



## pickn'fish (Jun 1, 2004)

https://www.cbsnews.com/news/dolphi...U6V4KcAzSUxWG6Vlp2RiZDdNVyVIwW8Qv0DIXB4rHnIso

https://www.upi.com/Science_News/20...d-on-Gulf-Coast-since-February/4861560625684/

https://www.al.com/news/2019/07/16-mississippi-beaches-now-closed-due-to-toxic-algae.html


----------



## pickn'fish (Jun 1, 2004)

"Ricks and many other fishermen blame the unprecedented deluge of freshwater pouring into the Gulf. The Bonnet Carre, a huge spillway that protects New Orleans, has already opened an unprecedented two times this year to divert surging Mississippi River waterÂ and is currently pouring more than 100,000 cubic feet per second into Lake Pontchartrain. Being able to close the spillway again depends on rainfall upriver."

"By all accounts, the Gulf marine environment is not well. Scientists predict the annual dead zone â€" a giant blob of polluted, deoxygenated water linked to algae blooms â€" will grow to the size of Massachusetts and suffocate even more marine life later on in the Gulf this summer."

"The National Oceanic and Atmospheric Administration declared the bottlenose dolphin deaths an â€œUnusual Mortality Eventâ€ in February, and its investigation is ongoing. Officials say higher-than-normal dolphin strandings spiked in May, when there were 88 discovered along the Louisiana, Mississippi and Alabama coasts. Thatâ€™s nearly eight times the average monthly number of dolphin mortalities during the BP spill from 2010 to 2014."

"Fishermen and state government officials agree this long, hot summer may go down in history as one of the most destructive years for Gulf fisheries. The torrent of river water pushing into Gulf estuaries is decimating crab, oyster and shrimp populations. The brown shrimp catch this spring in Louisiana and Mississippi is already down by an estimated 80%, and oysters are completely wiped out in some of the most productive fishing grounds in the country, according to state and industry officials. The polluted freshwater has also triggered algae blooms, which have led to beach closures across Mississippi."

â€œThe Army Corps of Engineers says we had the most rainfall in 124 years,â€ said Joe Spraggins, executive director of the Mississippi Department of Marine Resources. â€œShrimpers and crabbers are struggling. Oystermen are almost nonexistent. â€¦ Itâ€™s not going to get better soon.â€

Itâ€™s not just fisheries that are suffering. Dolphins have been dying in huge numbers across the region â€" nearly 300 this year already, which is three times the number in a normal year, according to federal and state officials. Fishermen report finding dead dolphins floating in water near shore or beached in the marshes, covered in painful skin lesions that scientists have linked to freshwater exposure. One fisherman reported finding a mother dolphin pushing her dead baby along in the water."

https://www.huffpost.com/entry/miss...ronmental-disaster_n_5d262c42e4b0583e482b28ed


----------



## pickn'fish (Jun 1, 2004)

pickn'fish said:


> Yessir. But, the beachfront has been impacted more and more in recent years, imo. This year, especially, hasn't seen a lot of good trout water along SS, THUS FAR. Lotta wind, which another recent study pointed to. I haven't seen the Brazos run SO High for SO long, either. It was still Real High a week ago when I crossed over it a couple times. Big watershed.


 610AM Outdoor Show, 7/12/19

Captain Mike Hammond/Tri-Bay Area; "Let me just go ahead and put this out, if you're coming down here looking for live shrimp, you're not going to find it. For some reason or other...Since Monday there hasn't been a white flag flyin.."

Capt. M. Eastman; Really!?.

Captain Hammond; ...So, they're having some kind of issue getting it, maybe too much freshwater...?"


----------



## pickn'fish (Jun 1, 2004)

"Fishermen and state government officials agree this long, hot summer may go down in history as one of the most destructive years for Gulf fisheries. The torrent of river water pushing into Gulf estuaries is decimating crab, oyster and shrimp populations. The brown shrimp catch this spring in Louisiana and Mississippi is already down by an estimated 80%, and oysters are completely wiped out in some of the most productive fishing grounds in the country, according to state and industry officials. The polluted freshwater has also triggered algae blooms, which have led to beach closures across Mississippi."

https://www.huffpost.com/entry/missi...b0583e482b28ed


----------



## pickn'fish (Jun 1, 2004)

Micro-shrimp on the beachfront reported on this morning's 610AM Outdoor Show, by Capt. Charlie Paradoski. He and Eastman have, "never seen" it before.
Flushed out too soon, imo...


----------

